
White House considering antitrust investigation of 'online platform bias' - bryanrasmussen
https://nordic.businessinsider.com/white-house-executive-order-investigate-google-facebook-antitrust-2018-9
======
bediger4000
Oh, good! Are were finally going to get the Microsoft anti-trust effort we
deserved? I mean, I know "Microsoft is different" and all that, but a near-
monopoly like they've got is still pretty bad for consumers. They have 1 minor
competitor (Apple), no incentive to lower prices to marginal cost of
production or anything.

